# Dog Peeing on the Bed



## Gableshavs (Jun 19, 2007)

My boy is peeing on my side of the bed. :frusty:
He waits until I go to the bathroom, then when I'm out of sight and busy doing my business he jumps on my bed and marks my spot.
I called a friend who is a trainer and she told me he wants to get rid of me, that he likes my husband who feeds him and I'm redundant. 
I now crate him when I go to the bathroom and he's wearing a belly band. But let me tell you, when the band is off and he gets an opportunity he makes the move and I have to wash sheets once more. I need good advice. What do I do? Don't say neuter him, he's my Grand Champion and I have big hopes for his some day children.


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

Well if that doesn't take the cake. I have never heard of such. He is obviously marking the bed but I don't know if its because he hates you or loves you and doesn't want another dog to take your spot. Better find an expert on this one.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Maybe he is just mad that you get to do your biz before he does! Just kidding. I am certainly no expert but feel your pain. I had a cat that used to go on my bed when he was pissed at me... Like when I was trying to train him to use toilet instead of his litter box. He won that one  I was told Cats get you where you live, but I have never heard of a dog being spiteful like that. 

I am not sure of your trainer friends thoughts... But can you become more of an important part of his life? Are you the one who does all the necessary but annoying things like brushing, teeth cleaning, and your DH gets to be the good guy only. Your boy may just want some attention from you.

Obviously, these are just stabs in the dark. Hope you find an answer.


----------



## Gableshavs (Jun 19, 2007)

This trainer I talked to is an expert. She said I have to be in charge of his feeding and I have to act like I'm eating the food before I give it to him. Then to keep him either in the crate when I go to the bathroom or with me on a lead, then take him outside immediately after so he gets the idea that outside is where he gets to go. It sounds so way out there so I'm here for a second opinion.


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

Oh my that sounds awful. Do you have a gated yard to put him out and then use the restroom? Mine are let out and then I do my business because if I don't we have accidents. He does sound like he is a lot older though. Trainers can come up with some funny things don't believe every thing you hear. Maybe its you he love's so much that he is marking just like he would if there was a female dog in heat in your home.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

it does not sound out there to me, as I was given the same advice once about setting a hierarchy when we got our 2nd dog... the food provider is king... and kings get to eat first. how old is the pup... is he still having potty issues other than this behavior? 

I suspect Dave will have some advice and articles about this as well...Dave? 

but the one thing I also wanted to ask is if your friend/trainer has been over to see how he interacts with everyone in your house? I would be wary of phone advice/or internet advice in this case without some hands on observation.


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

Your little stud puppy is marking, it is not because he dislikes or likes you, he is marking his territory, simply he is telling any and all dogs, who he is and this is his. This has more to do with his DNA then anything else. You can train him not to do it it in the house, just like house training and it does take that much time and patience. Often there is something that triggers this behavior, such as a dog in heat in the neighborhood among other things. Once they start you need to redirect the habit to outside. Catch him in the act and take him out after several times he will get it, also check all walls even high places so you can clean them (I have a black light).

My dog Boo Boo was used as a stud in a breeding facility he was neutered about a week after I got him, it did not help his marking, it took a good six months to get it under control, all these years latter he will mark like crazy on walks and if he smells a female in heat he still paws the earth and smells the air, and does the funny vibrating mouth thing.
When there is a dog in heat in the neighborhood (and it can be pretty far away) intact males will mark with a very smelly concentrated fluid.

Just hang in there and redirect him. Best of luck.


----------



## rdanielle (Sep 2, 2008)

Sentry makes a Good Behavior collar with Pheromones & chamomile. It smells great! Kinda reminds me of a flea collar lol. I tried this on a Papillon I had who marked anything & everything. Within 2 weeks I noticed a drastic decrease in the amount he would mark down to 1-3 spots opposed to the previous 10-20.

http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=3191645#prodTab1
* Its pretty long so cut it in half & freeze the other half.

You could also do a blend of Aspen & Chicory in his water. I love Bach Floral remedies you can't overdose & it doesn't harm dogs that its unintended for. 
http://www.bachflower.com/Pets.htm


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Missy said:


> it does not sound out there to me, as I was given the same advice once about setting a hierarchy when we got our 2nd dog... the food provider is king... and kings get to eat first. how old is the pup... is he still having potty issues other than this behavior?
> 
> I suspect Dave will have some advice and articles about this as well...Dave?
> 
> but the one thing I also wanted to ask is if your friend/trainer has been over to see how he interacts with everyone in your house? I would be wary of phone advice/or internet advice in this case without some hands on observation.


Dave's away camping for 9 days, so he's no help at the moment!

It sure sounds to me like marking. I'm also sure that intact dogs CAN be taught not to mark, because it's very common in Europe not to neuter male dogs, and they learn not to mark inside the house. I'd go with Robbie's advice! I just hope he hasn't managed to hit the mattress when he's gone on the bed. It may be just about impossible to get the smell out to the point that HE can't smell it if it's in the mattress.


----------



## West End Girl (Feb 18, 2011)

How about keeping him out of your bedroom altogether? Is that a possibility?

He can be there only when supervised or crated. Otherwise, he's not allowed to be there on his own


----------



## tootle (Jun 19, 2007)

My intact males will mark my pillow when my back is turned if given a chance. It's their favorite place to establish their ownership and they will all compete by marking the same spot. I was shocked the first time I discovered the big yellow wet spot on my bed but have learned to deal with it. I've wondered if it would still happen if they didn't have the competition of other intact males in the home but I guess you answered my question


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

We have two now, and have had three intact males living here. I have never known of this to be a problem, but when we have one or more girls in heat, the boys have to be confined to the dog room, because they do get into a pissing match then. The first advice you posted from the trainer just doesn't sound right to me though.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

That bites! Is it a specific blanket or sheet. I would say spray the bed with deterrent, but you have to sleep there..ound: so maybe not so much.

I'd say ban him from the bed for awhile  

Kara


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

Thumper said:


> That bites! Is it a specific blanket or sheet. I would say spray the bed with deterrent, but you have to sleep there..ound: so maybe not so much.
> 
> I'd say ban him from the bed for awhile
> 
> Kara


Absolutely agree, crate him next to the bed. But do be sure he is outside late at night and early in the am...


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

Gableshavs said:


> My boy is peeing on my side of the bed. :frusty:
> He waits until I go to the bathroom, then when I'm out of sight and busy doing my business he jumps on my bed and marks my spot.
> I called a friend who is a trainer and she told me he *wants to get rid of me*, that he likes my husband who feeds him and I'm redundant.
> I now crate him when I go to the bathroom and he's wearing a belly band. But let me tell you, when the band is off and he gets an opportunity he makes the move and I have to wash sheets once more. I need good advice. What do I do? Don't say neuter him, he's my Grand Champion and I have big hopes for his some day children.


No way does he want to get rid of you.
Does your boy sleep on the bed? If so, why would he mark it? 
*thinking out loud*. hmmmmm?
I'm thinking he is so protective of you both, he has to mark to keep the other dogs away?

Hope things get better.


----------

